# No me habrás...



## Sylphadora

Hola a todos!!

Me gustaría expresar una frase en italiano y no sé en qué tiempo verbal tiene que estar el verbo. Quiero decir "No me habrás tomado el pelo la otra vez?", y no sé si "non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta?" está bien expresado.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, está muy bien como lo has puesto!
Solo te hago un comentario: se dice "un'altra volta" en este caso, así que la frase queda de esta manera:
non mi avrai preso in giro un'altra volta, (vero)?


----------



## Sylphadora

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!! ^^ Pero lo de "l'altra volta" lo puse a propósito. Es que lo que quería decir no es "No me habrás tomado el pelo otra vez" (que significa "No me habrás tomado el pelo de nuevo"), sino "No me habrás tomado el pelo *la *otra vez (que hablamos)". La culpa es mía, porque no he dado suficiente contexto.

Grazie mille!!


----------



## xeneize

creo que lo que quiso expresar Sylphadora era que la tomadura de pelo ya ocurrió en el pasado....
mientras que en el ejemplo de Irene, en español tambien se diría "otra vez", o "de nuevo"....
así que, con referencia al pasado, en italiano también hay que poner "l'altra volta", y no "un'altra volta" (que se refiere a una vez más)


----------



## xeneize

ah, viste.... te juro que no leí tu comentario.....


----------



## irene.acler

Ahora entiendo. Entonces vale, está bien "l'altra volta".


----------



## Sylphadora

Je je je!! A mí me ha pasado lo mismo!! Estaba explicando el contexto y acabo de leer vuestros mensajes!! Entonces ya no hace falta que lo explique!! XD

Ciao!! ^_^


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, con el contexto es más claro!
Bueno, en este caso, como llamas enseguida, yo pondría: "non mi avrai preso in giro *prima*?"


EDIT: Uhi, qué lío!!
He puesto otra posibilidad...


----------



## claudine2006

Sylphadora said:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Me gustaría expresar una frase en italiano y no sé en qué tiempo verbal tiene que estar el verbo. Quiero decir "No me habrás tomado el pelo la otra vez?", y no sé si "non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta?" está bien expresado.


A mí me suena bien (como expresión coloquial, se entiende).


----------



## Sylphadora

No te preocupes, de lío nada!! Cuantas más posibilidades mejor!! ^^ Así cuando vaya a clase los dejo a todos alucinados!! XD Con este foro voy a aprender a hablar italiano por los codos!! Je je je!! XD


----------



## xeneize

"non mi avrai preso in giro prima?" podés decirlo nomás si se refiere a algo que recién ocurrió, acaso en el mismo día en que hablás, o mejor si poco antes de que hables....
"l'altra volta" en cambio se refiere a la otra vez en el pasado, que puede ser un mes antes, o cuando sea.
traducí la expresión al español nomás, y no te equivocarás, en este caso hay correspondencia perfecta entre italiano y español.
y en ambas lenguas son expresiones normales, re correctas, muy usadas.
en italiano no me parece exista otro concepto para expresar que "non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta?"...
a lo mejor, podés decir "quella volta", pero ahí estamos, igual....
che, una anotación: en Cerdeña se tendría que añadir el "ya" delante, a la manera española.
nosotros, en italiano, decimos, en el 99% de los casos, "già non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta......"


----------



## Sylphadora

Entonces creo que tengo que usar la primera versión... La supuesta tomadura de pelo es algo que acaba de ocurrir!! XD


----------



## claudine2006

xeneize said:


> "Non mi avrai preso in giro prima?" podés decirlo nomás si se refiere a algo que recién ocurrió, acaso en el mismo día en que hablás, o mejor si poco antes de que hables....
> "L'altra volta" en cambio se refiere a la otra vez en el pasado, que puede ser un mes antes, o cuando sea.
> Traducí la expresión al español nomás, y no te equivocarás, en este caso hay correspondencia perfecta entre italiano y español.
> Y en ambas lenguas son expresiones normales, re correctas, muy usadas.
> Yn italiano no me parece exista otro concepto para expresar que "non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta?"...
> A lo mejor, podés decir "quella volta", pero ahí estamos, igual....che, una anotación: en Cerdeña se tendría que añadir el "ya" delante, a la manera española.
> Nosotros, en italiano, decimos, en el 99% de los casos, "già non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta......"


En realidad en italiano se dice:
Non mi avrai già preso in giro l'altra volta?
Non mi avrai preso già in giro l'altra volta?
Non mi avrai preso in giro già l'altra volta?

Pero "Già non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta?" suena mal.


Sylphadora said:


> Entonces creo que tengo que usar la primera versión... La supuesta tomadura de pelo es algo que acaba de ocurrir!! XD


Y, ¿por qué en español no has usado antes?


----------



## Sylphadora

En realidad da lo mismo decir "No me habrás tomado el pelo la otra vez" que decir "No me habrás tomado el pelo antes", es lo mismo. Pero "la otra vez" es más preciso en el contexto, ya que implícitamente se refiere a "la otra vez que hablamos por teléfono", mientras que "antes" simplemente significa "hace tiempo".


----------



## xeneize

ejm.....lo subrayé que el "giá" se usa en Cerdeña, no en italiano estándar....
me parece que lo dejé claro....
Ya lo sé que en la península esa forma no existe.
Pero en Cerdeña no suena mal para nada, se usa dondequiera, en la universidad incluso, los profes también....
es la forma de uso, y punto.
No es vulgar....acá el "giá" tiene también valor de "futuro"...se dice "già lo farò...." "già mi piace...".....Igual que en español o en portugués.
Por supuesto, fuera de acá eso no existe...
También, acá se usa la forma "irónica", o sea al revés....
si vos decís "già mi piace poco quella macchina!...." eso sí que significa "que auto más lindo!".....son formas de uso de acá.


----------



## xeneize

Si te venís a Cerdeña, Sylphadora, ya sabrás como hablar


----------



## xeneize

claudine2006 said:


> En realidad en italiano se dice:
> Non mi avrai già preso in giro l'altra volta?
> Non mi avrai preso già in giro l'altra volta?
> Non mi avrai preso in giro già l'altra volta?
> 
> Pero "Già non mi avrai preso in giro l'altra volta?" suena mal.
> 
> No Claudine, no quise decir eso.
> Todo eso acá no se dice, nunca oido. Acá el "ya" en este caso se pone delante, siempre, y no significa referencia al pasado.....Sirve para enfatizar la pregunta. Si no lo ponés, la frase queda mocha, para mí.
> No sé como explicártelo, viste, es una muletilla.....
> Muchas veces traté de explicárselo a "continentales" sin alcanzarlo, en serio....así que mejor dejémoslo.....
> Chau


----------



## Sylphadora

xeneize said:


> Si te venís a Cerdeña, Sylphadora, ya sabrás como hablar



Ganas de ir no me faltan!!  Je je je!!


----------

